# eiusdem que Facultatis In Ciuili Jure ordinarie



## Gundagai

The full quote is too long to put in the title:
"Sub Rectoratu domini Wolffgangi stehelin Arcium et utriusque Juris doctoris eiusdem que Facultatis In Ciuili Jure ordinarie et florentissime huius Academie Reformatoris In Album relati sunt Infrascripti per semestre hyemale Anni 1519".

First, I have never learned Latin, so this is my effort after using Wiktionary, etc.

Second, the publication is itself a transcript of lists of alumni at the University of Wittemberg spanning several years in the early 1500s. It may have archaic terms or language structures, also mistakes from the transcription process. I've used the same spelling and capitals, except where it seemed to be an obvious mistake.

So far as I can tell, Master Wolfgang Stehelin is a rector, i.e. head of the university. So he is Head Master?

Arcium is from arx, meaning citadel or stronghold, but also heights. So is he highly distinguished? Certainly there are a dozen or so Google results for his name, and he seems to have been associated with Martin Luther. 

Wolfgang appears to be a Doctor of Law (Juris doctoris), but I'm not sure how the phrase about ordinary civil law (Civili Jure ordinarie) ties in. Is that the name of the faculty the students are enrolling in? In the source "ordinarie" was written "ordinarij".

utriusque = both, each. Is this part of a structure "et utriusque ... et"? perhaps in conjunction with "eiusdem que" = "the very same ??" ? If so what are the two things being compared?

"florentissime huius Academie Reformatoris" = "this flourishing (or prosperous) reformative university" ??

"In Album relati sunt Infrascripti per semestre hyemale Anni 1519" = "the following register of names was reported for the winter semester of 1519".

Thanks for any help  Please be patient.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete omnes!

I may be able to illuminate some of this, but not confidently or without others' help, all.

_utriusque iuris_: For centuries after the demise of the Roman Empire, Roman law prevailed—prevails still—as a prime source of legal authority in many parts of Europe. But it was by Roman jurists already in antiquity divided into _ius civile_, that which pertained to Roman citizens only, and _ius gentium_, the 'law of the nations', or as I suppose it might be today termed, 'international' law.

Yes, Stehelin was a _Rector_ of the university; nowadays (in the UK at least) he would be called a 'Vice-Chancellor', but never a 'Head-Master'—the latter is only ever used these days of a senior (usually secondary) school-teacher.

'semestre hyemale' means 'winter term'. I do not know enough about the rhythms of universities in Germany at this epoch to be able to explain further.

That for starters, there may be more to come.

Σ


----------



## Circunflejo

I'll give it a try although I've been a long time without using Latin and I never knew too much Latin so, please, bear with me if there were many mistakes. Having to make a double translation Latin-Spanish and Spanish-English doesn't help either but just in case that it could be any useful, there I go:



Gundagai said:


> Arcium et utriusque Juris doctoris


Doctor in arts and both laws. That arcium isn't usual but you can find it too in the Liber diversarum arcium and I think that it makes sense in this context.


Gundagai said:


> eiusdem que Facultatis In Ciuili Jure ordinarie et florentissime huius Academie Reformatoris


 as well as _ordinarius _of the Faculty of Civil Law and greatly flourishing reformer of this Academie.


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> into _ius civile_ ….and _ius gentium_


Oh, I thought a ''doctor utriusque iuris/juris'' was a doctor in civil and _Church _law:
Doctor of both laws<<-----------------


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings all

Yes, yes, of course 'Arcium' is 'Artium'. Daft on my part not to have rumbled this. Well done Circunflejo (# 3), chapeau!

But to our bearded as well as learned friend, I remain inclined to doubt about _utriusque iuris_ referring to ecclesiastical law. I remain however open to correction by or from more expert opinion. I find myself in uncharted waters.

Σ


----------



## Circunflejo

Scholiast said:


> I remain inclined to doubt about _utriusque iuris_ referring to ecclesiastical law. I remain however open to correction by or from more expert opinion.


In Stehelin Wolfgang - Detailseite - LEO-BW, he is quoted as proffessor on eclesial law (kirchenrecht).


----------



## Snodv

My tiny contribution: the _ij _at the end of the original word, _ordinarij_, represents a double i, which would make more sense than  _ie.  _Also, the _e _at the end of _florentissime...Academie _surely represents the development from_ -ae _in classical Latin, so "_of_ this flourishing Academy," etc.


----------



## bearded

Circunflejo said:


> proffessor on eclesial law



See also:  In utroque iure


----------



## Circunflejo

Snodv said:


> Also, the _e _at the end of _florentissime...Academie _surely represents the development from_ -ae _in classical Latin, so "_of_ this flourishing Academy,"


Good point.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Here is a text from Wikipedia, found by googling "utriusqe juris doctor":

Die Pluralform verweist auf das mittelalterliche Verständnis zweier getrennter Rechtsmaterien, des weltlichen (Zivil-)Rechts und des kanonischen Rechts. Hat der Kandidat auch Leistungen im Kirchenrecht erbracht, so verleihen wenige Fakultäten den Grad *Doktor beider Rechte*, Abkürzung _Dr. iur. utr. (Doctor iuris utriusque)_ oder _J. V. D. (Juris Utriusque Doctor)_.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici

I was clearly mistaken (in # 5). Apologies therefore (and therefor). I am only too happy to be corrected by more learned and graciously tolerant authorities.

Σ


----------



## Gundagai

Thank you all 

So, putting it together, would this be reasonable?

"Under Vice-Chancellor Wolfgang Stehelin, distinguished Doctor of both Civil and Canon Law at this flourishing university, the following register of names was reported for the winter semester of 1519".


----------

